# I'll bring you to him.



## Karlaina

Good evening!

Can I translate this sentenece using both of the object pronouns?

*I'll bring you to him.*

*Le te voy a traer/ Le te traeré.*

*Voy a traerlete.*

*Le voy a traerte.*

> These all sound so "icky"... I have always heard about the caucauphony of "le lo," but have never heard anything about "le te." Can this be done? 

Thanks!

(PD - Hace unas semanas, hice una pregunta parecida, pero el hilo se hizo "color de hormiga" como dijo el chileno. No entendí muy bien la respuesta. Gracias por su ayuda.)


----------



## mhp

Do you want to say: “I’ll take you to him”?

  He took us to her
  Nos llevó a ella
Nos llevó a verla

  I'll take you to him
  Te llevo a él
  Te llevo a verlo 
  Te llevo a verle

"Te lo llevo" means I'll take it (carry it) for you.


> *4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como _me se_ o _te se,_ propias del habla popular: _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]). [DPD]


----------



## micafe

*I'll bring you to him.*

*Le te voy a traer/ Le te traeré. *

*Voy a traerlete. *

*Le voy a traerte. *

The only way to say this is *'te llevaré a él' (future)*

or:* 'Voy a llevarte a él' - 'te voy a llevar a él'*


----------



## Jellby

micafe said:


> The only way to say this is *'te llevaré a él' (future)*
> 
> or:* 'Voy a llevarte a él' - 'te voy a llevar a él'*



Exactly, there are some things that can't be said with object pronouns.

I introduce you to him
Yo te presento a él 
Te lo presento  (but this means "I introduce him to you").
Te le presento 
Le te presento


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> "Te lo llevo" means I'll take it (carry it) for you.


 
Te lo llevo can mean:

*I'll carry it for you.*
*I will take him to you.*
*I will take it to you.*

I frequently say:

¿Viene tu marido?
Sí, me lo llevo puesto.


----------



## Carlos1980

heidita said:


> I frequently say:
> 
> ¿Viene tu marido?
> Sí, me lo llevo puesto.


 
Interesante anécdota pero no sé si es lo más adecuado ponerla sin advertir previamente que es incorrecta dicha construcción.


----------



## heidita

Bueno, vamos a decirlo correcto sin perder el sentido del humor:

Me lo llevo/llevaré conmigo.

(me lo llevo puesto: anecdótico para : me lo llevo como una abrigo, puesto, parte de mí).


----------



## mhp

Jellby said:


> Te lo presento  (but this means "I introduce him to you").



  As long as you don’t confuse the verbs introducir and presentar (one of my chronic problems): 
Te lo introduzco.


----------



## Karlaina

Gracias por todas sus respuestas.  Me han ayudado bastante.  (E intendí muy bien la anécdota.     )

Saludos!


----------



## jdenson

Jellby said:


> Exactly, there are some things that can't be said with object pronouns.
> 
> I introduce you to him
> Yo te presento a él
> Te lo presento  (but this means "I introduce him to you").
> Te le presento
> Le te presento


Hi Jellby,
You've brought up a point that always confuses me. The meaning of _yo te presento a él _is obvious, but how do you use _lo_ in place of _te_? _Yo lo presento_ _a él_ looks right to me, but couldn't it mean both _I present him_ and _I present you to him_? 
JD


----------



## Jellby

jdenson said:


> Hi Jellby,
> You've brought up a point that always confuses me. The meaning of _yo te presento a él _is obvious, but how do you use _lo_ in place of _te_? _Yo lo presento_ _a él_ looks right to me, but couldn't it mean both _I present him_ and _I present you to him_?
> JD



Well... If you are calling the other person with "tú", then "lo" is never a replacement for "te". If you are calling him/her with "usted", then you can use "lo/la" or "le" (leísmo de cortesía), but never "te".


----------



## jdenson

Jellby said:


> Well... If you are calling the other person with "tú", then "lo" is never a replacement for "te". If you are calling him/her with "usted", then you can use "lo/la" or "le" (leísmo de cortesía), but never "te".


Right, in the sentence, _yo lo presento a él, lo_ can refer to _usted_ or to _él_. How do you avoid the ambiguity? Could you say, _yo lo presento usted a él_, or something like that?
JD


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> Te lo introduzco.


 
Jesus, mhp!!! Only say that in_ certain_ situations!!!!!!!


----------



## maequitos90

Te lo traere = I'll bring it to you.


----------



## heidita

jdenson said:


> _yo lo presento usted a él_, JD


 
Hi, that would be wrong.

Yo lo presento a usted. I introduce you.
a él, to him.

Yo le presento a él a usted. (which nobody would say, definitely weird)
I introduce him to you.

Yo se lo presento.


----------



## micafe

mhp said:


> As long as you don’t confuse the verbs introducir and presentar (one of my chronic problems):
> Te lo introduzco.


 
This has a TOTALLY different meaning. Watch out..


----------



## heidita

micafe said:


> This has a TOTALLY different meaning. Watch out..


 
That's what I told him too!!!!!


----------



## micafe

jdenson said:


> Right, in the sentence, _yo lo presento a él, lo_ can refer to _usted_ or to _él_. How do you avoid the ambiguity? Could you say, _yo lo presento usted a él_, or something like that?
> JD


 
I hope this will help.

There are cases in which the *IO* pronoun is not used. 

I'll give you a couple of examples:

*I introduce HIM to YOU = TE LO presento* *(a ti)* [optional - for emphasis]

But:* I intruduce YOU to HIM =* You cannot use an *IO* in this sentence. The way to say it is similar to English: *TE presento a ÉL.*

If a verb has two object pronouns, the indirect goes before the direct object pronoun.  

Also, it's important to know: When both object pronouns begin with *'L'*, the *IO* pronoun is changed to *SE*:

*I introduce THEM to HIM* = You do not say *LE LOS presento. *You must change *LE* to *SE*. = *SE LOS presento.*

In cases where there may be confusion you emphasise who you are refering to:

*I introduce HER to YOU (usted) = SE LA presento a usted.* 
*I introduce HER to THEM = SE LA presento a ellos. *

* *


----------



## jdenson

micafe said:


> I hope this will help.
> 
> There are cases in which the *IO* pronoun is not used.
> 
> I'll give you a couple of examples:
> 
> *I introduce HIM to YOU = TE LO presento* *(a ti)* [optional - for emphasis]
> 
> But:* I intruduce YOU to HIM =* You cannot use an *IO* in this sentence. The way to say it is similar to English: *TE presento a ÉL.*
> 
> If a verb has two object pronouns, the indirect goes before the direct object pronoun.
> 
> Also, it's important to know: When both object pronouns begin with *'L'*, the *IO* pronoun is changed to *SE*:
> 
> *I introduce THEM to HIM* = You do not say *LE LOS presento. *You must change *LE* to *SE*. = *SE LOS presento.*
> 
> In cases where there may be confusion you emphasise who you are refering to:
> 
> *I introduce HER to YOU (usted) = SE LA presento a usted.*
> *I introduce HER to THEM = SE LA presento a ellos. *
> 
> * *


Thanks to all of you for your help.
JD


----------



## Karlaina

Yes! Thank you all for your clarification.  Please verify that I have this correct....

le(s) lo --> se lo
le(s) la --> se la
le(s) te --> _no se puede decir_

_¿Verdad?_

_Thank you, thank you, thank you.  _


----------



## képi

yes, that seems correct to me


----------



## micafe

Karlaina said:


> Yes! Thank you all for your clarification. Please verify that I have this correct....
> 
> le(s) lo --> se lo
> le(s) la --> se la
> le(s) te --> _no se puede decir_
> 
> _¿Verdad?_
> 
> _Thank you, thank you, thank you. _


 
Right


----------



## Jellby

Karlaina said:


> Yes! Thank you all for your clarification.  Please verify that I have this correct....
> 
> le(s) lo --> se lo
> le(s) la --> se la
> le(s) te --> _no se puede decir_



Right, because:

No pueden coaparecer en una misma secuencia un clítico dativo de tercera persona y uno acusativo de primera o segunda:

Se lo entrego -> I give it to him
Te me entrego  -> I give myself to you
Me entrego a él -> I give myself to him
Te entrego a él -> I give you to him


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos!

Muy interesante el hilo, pero ahora me han asaltado un par de dudas. 


Jellby said:


> Te me entrego  -> I give myself to you
> Me entrego a él -> I give myself to him
> Te entrego a él -> I give you to him


¿Por qué pones el ? Yo no pensé que hubiera ningún problema con esta construcción (que no se pueden invertir los pronombres está claro).

¿No se puede decir "Me le entrego/ te le entrego"? (por si se quisiera decir esto ;-) )

Sí se dice (y según mi parecer, bastante) "Me le acerqué" y similares. (¿?)

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Sigianga said:


> Muy interesante el hilo, pero ahora me han asaltado un par de dudas. ¿Por qué pones el ? Yo no pensé que hubiera ningún problema con esta construcción (que no se pueden invertir los pronombres está claro).



Porque, a mi juicio, suena un poco raro y puede ser ambiguo. No es incorrecto, pero yo lo evitaría y diría "me entrego a ti".



> ¿No se puede decir "Me le entrego/ te le entrego"?
> 
> Sí se dice (y según mi parecer, bastante) "Me le acerqué" y similares.



No sé si se dice en determinadas zonas, pero no parece muy correcto:

Parece que es imposible obtener secuencias formadas por un acusativo seguido de un dativo, o por un no reflexivo seguido de un reflexivo (con independencia de la persona). [Fuente].

"Me le acerqué" querría decir "yo me acerqué a él" (o bien es leísmo). No debería decirse así (fíjate que en esa página está marcado con un asterisco).
"Me lo acerqué" sí es correcto, pero significa "yo lo acerqué a mí", que es distinto.


----------



## Sidjanga

Mil gracias, Jellby!

Pero lo del "*Me* le acerqué" sería un *reflexivo* seguido de un dativo/OI, ¿no? 
O sea, "yo (a mí misma) me acerqué a él o a ella", y, por lo que veo, también estaría de acuerdo con las reglas de la página (muy buena, ¡gracias!) 2ª -> 1ª -> 3ª persona (?).
Este caso en particular no lo vi mencionado ahí (lo que lógicamente no descarta que sí se esconda en algún rincón...).

En los ejemplos de la página marcados con asterisco se trata, por como lo entiendo yo, de que se debe evitar la combinación de dativo de tercera y *acusativo* de primera o segunda persona: "(Ellos) *me* le acercaron a ella.", y de que no se puede ser leísta en el caso de "me lo (le) acerqué", que no es a lo que me refería.

Al menos yo lo entendía siempre así, y para mí lo del "me le acerco" (me reflexivo, le dativo) sería en principio lo mismo que "se me ocurre algo" o, como en el ejemplo de la página, lo del "Te me fuiste".
Y lo leo así más o menos regularmente en libros de autores renombrados (sí, es cierto, latinoamericanos). 

 

Bueno, espero no haber causado la confusión total.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Sigianga said:


> Pero lo del "*Me* le acerqué" sería un *reflexivo* seguido de un dativo/OI, ¿no?



Pues no sé si se consideraría reflexivo o acusativo, el caso es que a mí me sigue rechinando. Yo diría que cuando dice "reflexivo" se refiere al "se" reflexivo.



> En los ejemplos de la página marcados con asterisco se trata, por como lo entiendo yo, de que se debe evitar la combinación de dativo de tercera y *acusativo* de primera o segunda persona: "(Ellos) *me* le acercaron a ella.", y de que no se puede ser leísta en el caso de "me lo (le) acerqué", que no es a lo que me refería.



Yo interpreto eso como que las combinaciones "me le" y "te le" no son aceptables, independientemente de que "me" se considere reflexivo o no (sigue siendo acusativo).



> Al menos yo lo entendía siempre así, y para mí lo del "me le acerco" (me reflexivo, le dativo) sería en principio lo mismo que "se me ocurre algo" o, como en el ejemplo de la página, lo del "Te me fuiste".



La diferencia es el dativo de tercera persona, que parece ser que no combina bien.


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias!
 
Bueno, de todas maneras me lo voy a replantear.
 
Y mi objetivo seguramente no era convencerte para que ya no te rechine. 
 
Saludos


----------



## micafe

Sigianga said:


> ¿Por qué pones el ? Yo no pensé que hubiera ningún problema con esta construcción (que no se pueden invertir los pronombres está claro).
> 
> ¿No se puede decir "Me le entrego/ te le entrego"? (por si se quisiera decir esto ;-) )
> 
> Sí se dice (y según mi parecer, bastante) "Me le acerqué" y similares. (¿?)
> 
> Saludos


 
Te me entrego  -> I give myself to you 

No, no se dice jamás. Y en cualquier caso, si se dijera, no significaría *'I give myself to you'* sino *'I give you to me'* 

*'Me le entrego'* es correcto. Tiene connotación sexual . *(I give myself to him/her),* pero no se dice *'me te entrego'*. 

*'Te le entrego'* no se dice. Se dice *'Te entrego a él'*

*'Me le acerco/acerqué'* es correcto. No es leísmo, es la forma normal de decir *'me acerqué a él/ella'*. = *'I got close to him/her'*

*'Me lo acerco/acerqué' *= *'I move/moved it close to me'*

Cuando lo entregado es* 'tú'* y* 'nosotros'*, por alguna razón que no conozco no se usa el pronombre. 

Pero hay más... es muy confuso. Puedes decir *'te lo entrego'* pero no *'te me entrego'* sino *'me entrego a tí' *

Si alguien sabe la regla gramatical para esto, sería interesante conocerla. He mirado varios sitios de internet y dan ejemplos pero no hablan de estas excepciones. Simplemente las ignoran. ¿Será cuestión de uso?


----------



## Pitt

micafe said:


> *'Me le acerco/acerqué'* es correcto. No es leísmo, es la forma normal de decir *'me acerqué a él/ella'*. = *'I got close to him/her'*
> 
> *'Me lo acerco/acerqué' *= *'I move/moved it close to me'*


 
En este contexto quisiera saber si también es correcto:

Me acerqué a mi madre > Me acerqué a ella / Me le acerqué.
Me aproximé a mi madre > Me aproximé a ella / Me le aproximé.

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> En este contexto quisiera saber si también es correcto:
> 
> Me acerqué a mi madre > Me acerqué a ella / Me le acerqué.
> Me aproximé a mi madre > Me aproximé a ella / Me le aproximé.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


 
¿Qué piensan los hispanohablantes?


----------



## Dudu678

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué piensan los hispanohablantes?


Que suena a horrores. Me quedo con _a ella_.


----------



## Dudu678

micafe said:


> Te me entrego  -> I give myself to you
> Bueno, no sé. Me entrego, te me entrego, creo que sí se puede interpretar así, aunque suena a horrores también.
> 
> No, no se dice jamás. Y en cualquier caso, si se dijera, no significaría *'I give myself to you'* sino *'I give you to me'*
> Eso de que no se dice jamás... no sé. Pero es ambiguo. Esta traducción que propones tú me parece todavía más improbable ya que el hecho de entregar parece incompatible con entregarse algo a uno mismo.
> 
> *'Me le entrego'* es correcto. Tiene connotación sexual . *(I give myself to him/her),* pero no se dice *'me te entrego'*.
> Por estas latitudes no tiene ninguna connotación sexual, de hecho me suena también bastante mal. Definitivamente estoy con los que proponen decir _me entrego a ella, me entrego a él._ Y sí, en este caso se entiende muy bien .
> 
> *'Te le entrego'* no se dice. Se dice *'Te entrego a él'
> *_Te le entrego_ sí se dice, y aunque no es correcto, debemos ser capaces de entender a los leístas cuando hablan. La frase correcta debería ser _Te *lo* entrego_, pero ya sabes que hay quien confunde los pronombres. Aunque incorrecta, sí se dice.
> 
> *'Me le acerco/acerqué'* es correcto. No es leísmo, es la forma normal de decir *'me acerqué a él/ella'*. = *'I got close to him/her'*
> Más de lo mismo. Frase tonta de ejemplo_: Vi que no podría alcanzar el plato, así que me *le acerqué_. Para referirse a una persona, estamos de acuerdo: _a él/ella._
> 
> *'Me lo acerco/acerqué' *= *'I move/moved it close to
> *Efectivamente, esta es la forma correcta.
> 
> Cuando lo entregado es* 'tú'* y* 'nosotros'*, por alguna razón que no conozco no se usa el pronombre.
> ¿Puedes explicarnos esto un poco mejor, por favor?
> 
> Pero hay más... es muy confuso. Puedes decir *'te lo entrego'* pero no *'te me entrego'* sino *'me entrego a tí'
> *Claro, la diferencia es que con te lo entrego es que es la pronominalización habitual, refiriéndose a objeto persona.



Vaya, al final me ha salido un "chorizo" de post. Espero tu respuesta de todas formas.


----------



## micafe

Dudu678 said:


> Que suena a horrores. Me quedo con _a ella_.


 
No entiendo Dudu. ¿Qué te suena horrible? ¿el uso de *'le'* en esas frases?.

Me parecen totalmente correctas y usadas.

*'Me le acerqué'*
*'Me le encaré'*
*'Me le tiré encima'*
*'Me le reí en la cara'*
*'Me le sonreí'*
*'Me le atravesé'*

También: *'me les acerqué' - 'Se le acercó'  'Se les acercó' - Te le acercaste - 'Te les acercaste...*etc.


----------



## Dudu678

micafe said:


> No entiendo Dudu. ¿Qué te suena horrible? ¿el uso de *'le'* en esas frases?.


Sí. Quizá sea mi joven oído que no ha tenido mucha experiencia. 

_Se le acercó_ para mi suena a las mil maravillas, _te le acercaste_ un poco más raro, pero pasa. _Me le reí en la cara_... no voy a ser tajante, pero me cuesta creer que eso sea correcto. Yo diría: _me reí en su cara._


----------



## micafe

Sí, un chorizo como dices. Soy mala discutiendo. Yo que tú, volvería a leer mi mensaje cuidadosamente para que veas lo que quiero decir. Enredaste los cables. (sin ofensa, eh?)

Pero te voy a hablar de esto: (el rojo es mío)


> *'Te le entrego'* no se dice. Se dice *'Te entrego a él'*
> _Te le entrego_ sí se dice, y aunque no es correcto, debemos ser capaces de entender a los leístas cuando hablan. La frase correcta debería ser _Te *lo* entrego_, pero ya sabes que hay quien confunde los pronombres. Aunque incorrecta, sí se dice.


 
*'Te le entrego'* no se dice y no tiene nada que ver con leísmo. Simplemente esos pronombres no se suelen usar así. No se puede reemplazar el *'le'* por el *'lo'* porque cambiaría el sentido de la frase. 

Me queda más fácil explicarlo con las traducciones en inglés:

La frase *'te le entrego'* -si se dijera-, significaría *'I give you to him' (te entrego a él).*

La frase *'te lo entrego'* significa todo lo contrario: *'I give him to you'* *(lo entrego (a él) a ti.*


----------



## Dudu678

Pues me vas a permitir que insista, _te le entrego_ es un leísmo. Es incorrecto, pero sí se dice, lo he oído con mis propios pabellones auditivos, martillo, yunque y estribo. Mira, te pongo otra frase, recuerda que es incorrecto pero posible oírlo:

_Ahí está mi coche. Te *le entrego en perfecto estado, ya me *le puedes devolver tal y como está._


----------



## Pitt

micafe said:


> No entiendo Dudu. ¿Qué te suena horrible? ¿el uso de *'le'* en esas frases?.
> 
> Me parecen totalmente correctas y usadas.
> 
> *'Me le acerqué'*
> *'Me le encaré'*
> *'Me le tiré encima'*
> *'Me le reí en la cara'*
> *'Me le sonreí'*
> *'Me le atravesé'*
> 
> También: *'me les acerqué' - 'Se le acercó' 'Se les acercó' - Te le acercaste - 'Te les acercaste...*etc.


 
Te agradezco tus ejemplos. En internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos de esta construcción: Me le acerco / acerqué.
Sólo un ejemplo: Me le acerco. Ella se me acerca y nos encaramos.
¿Qué opinas? ¿Son estas oraciones correctas?

Saludos


----------



## micafe

Pitt said:


> Sólo un ejemplo: Me le acerco. Ella se me acerca y nos encaramos.
> ¿Qué opinas?


 
Sí, para mí es una frase totalmente correcta.


----------



## Dudu678

_Me le acerco_, me suena raro a mí. 

_Ella se me acerca y nos encaramos. _


----------



## micafe

Dudu678 said:


> Pues me vas a permitir que insista, _te le entrego_ es un leísmo. Es incorrecto, pero sí se dice, lo he oído con mis propios pabellones auditivos, martillo, yunque y estribo. Mira, te pongo otra frase, recuerda que es incorrecto pero posible oírlo:
> 
> _Ahí está mi coche. Te *le entrego en perfecto estado, ya me *le puedes devolver tal y como está._


 
Por alguna razón el mensaje que escribí se perdió. Voy a tratar de reescribirlo.

Decía que bueno, que te quedes con ese convencimiento . No me gusta seguir discutiendo sin parar.

Sólo voy a decir que *'te le entrego'* no es un leísmo cuando significa* 'I give you to him'.* Es simplemente una forma de usar los pronombres que no se suele utilizar. Gramaticalmente puede ser correcto, no veo por qué no. Pero no se usa en el lenguaje normal. 

*'Te lo entrego'* es otra cosa completamente diferente, quiere decir *'I give him to you'*. Totalmente lo opuesto a la frase anterior. 

El ejemplo del coche.. ese sí, suena fatal. Ni siquiera se puede catalogar como 'leísmo' porque no es nada.


----------



## Dudu678

micafe said:


> El ejemplo del coche.. ese sí, suena fatal. Ni siquiera se puede catalogar como 'leísmo' porque no es nada.



Sí es algo, es leísmo, lo único que tienes que recordar que hay leísmo aceptado y sin aceptar. Este es un uso no aceptado.

Es lo mismo que:

_Y *la dije que estaba muy guapa_.

No es que no sea nada, es un laísmo horrible. 

Dejemos aquí la discusión. A mí esa forma me suena fatal, pero será cuestión de regiones. Esto es, en unas parte se dice bien, y en otras mal. Que no, que es incorrecto... ¡que alguien me dé la razón, por favor!


----------



## Pitt

Que yo sepa en cuanto a cosas no es posible el complemento indirecto, sólo es posible el complemento de régimen. Un ejemplo:

Me acerqué a la puerta > Me acerqué a ella.

En mi opinión sería incorrecto:
Me acerqué a la puerta > *Me le acerqué = incorrecto.

¿Qué pensais?


----------



## Dudu678

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué pensais?


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Pitt

Dudu678 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu confirmación!


----------



## heidita

> *'Me le acerco/acerqué' es correcto. No es leísmo, es la forma normal de decir 'me acerqué a él/ella'. = 'I got close to him/her'
> Más de lo mismo. Frase tonta de ejemplo: Vi que no podría alcanzar el plato, así que me *le acerqué. Para referirse a una persona, estamos de acuerdo: a él/ella.
> 
> *


 



* 

Yo me le acerco
tu te le acercas
él se le acerca
nosotros nos le acercamos
vosotros os le acercáis
ellos se le acercan

Según vamos avanzando suena cada vez peor. En España no es una forma aceptada, ni usada. O mejor dicho, como ha dicho Dudu antes, es una forma muy usada en nuestra bella ciudad: leísmo, puro y duro.*


----------



## xOoeL

micafe tiene razón, y Pitt lo sabe .  Es posible pronominalizar los suplementos (no sé si todos) usando los pronombres propios del complemento indirecto.

Me *le *reí en la cara 
Me lo acerqué (lo puse a mi lado) 
Me *le *acerqué (me moví hasta su lado) 

Otra cosa es si yo diría esas cosas.  A mí estos ejemplos no me suenan bien.


----------



## heidita

xOoeL said:


> micafe tiene razón, y Pitt lo sabe . Es posible pronominalizar los suplementos (no sé si todos) usando los pronombres propios del complemento indirecto.
> 
> Me *le *reí en la cara
> Me lo acerqué (lo puse a mi lado)
> Me *le *acerqué (me moví hasta su lado)
> 
> Otra cosa es si yo diría esas cosas. A mí estos ejemplos no me suenan bien.


Pues ya ves,estimado amigo Xoel,  no podría estar menos de acuerdo contigo, pero bueno ....


----------



## Pitt

En resumen pienso que en todo caso es correcto el uso del complemento de régimen:

Se acercó a su madre > Se acercó a ella.
Me acerqué a mi madre > Me acerqué a ella.

Se acercó a la puerta > Se acercó a ella.
Me acerqué a la puerta > Me acerqué a ella.

Un Señor se acercó a mí.


----------



## xOoeL

Pitt, ya sabes mi opinión, has preguntado lo mismo chorrocientas veces .
Supongo que lo que quieres decir con "para personas" es que el complemento de régimen no se suele pronominalizar si no corresponde a personas.  Ya sabes también que a mí no me gusta pronominalizarlo nunca (al igual que a Dudu678 y a heidita), y que tampoco me gusta decir "él"/"ella" cuando no se refiere a personas si no está muy claro por el contexto.

Heidita, la frase "Se le ríen" la da el Centro Virtual Cervantes como ejemplo de complemento preposicional de régimen pronominalizado ("se ríen de él").


----------



## lazarus1907

xOoeL said:


> Heidita, la frase "Se le ríen" la da el Centro Virtual Cervantes como ejemplo de complemento preposicional de régimen pronominalizado ("se ríen de él").


¿Podrías decirnos la dirección?


----------



## xOoeL

Pregunta: http://cvc.cervantes.es/el_rinconete/anteriores/marzo_02/04032002_01.htm
Respuesta: http://cvc.cervantes.es/el_rinconete/anteriores/marzo_02/13032002_resultados.htm


----------



## trevorb

Siento hacer una pregunta tan banal en este hilo tan erudito pero ¿qué significa "Le aprobó las matemáticas" (del enlace del CVC)? ¿Es que él da las matemáticas por buenas? o ¿es que ha tenido exito en el examen? En el caso de que sea acertado el segundo significado ¿alguien me puede explicar la función del "le" en esta frase?

¡Gracias de antemano! 

Trevor.


----------



## Dudu678

trevorb said:


> Siento hacer una pregunta tan banal en este hilo tan erudito pero ¿qué significa "Le aprobó las matemáticas" (del enlace del CVC)? ¿Es que él da las matemáticas por buenas? o ¿es que ha tenido exito en el examen?


Ha tenido éxito en el examen. El pronombre es lo que se conoce como *dativo ético*. Lo diría por ejemplo un padre de su hijo.

_Mi hijo ha aprobado las matemáticas.
Mi hijo *me* ha aprobado las matemáticas.

_Simplemente se utiliza para remarcar la acción y generalmente implica que la persona referida por este pronombre participa de forma afectiva. El padre está contento por el logro de su hijo.


----------



## trevorb

Gracias, Dudu678.

Tenemos algo parecido (como, estoy seguro, ya sabes) en inglés: "(He's gone and) passed the exam on me". Creo que, normalmente, se usa cuando el resultado de algo es el contrario de lo esperado por la persona a quien se refiere el pronombre ("on me", "on him").

Efecitvamente, ya he visto el dativo ético en español para espresar más o menos la misma idea como en inglés.

Sin embargo, en este caso, sigo un poco confuso. ¿Cuál sería la traducción al inglés? ¿"He passed maths on you/him"? (donde "him" sería, por ejemplo, el profesor y no la misma persona que ha aprobado el examen).

Otra vez - ¡gracias anticipadas!

Trevor.


----------



## Dudu678

Pues sinceramente, el dativo ético expresa la implicación afectiva, pero sirve tanto para indicar algo positivo como negativo, contrario o no a lo esperado. Por esto no es igual que decir _on him_.

Me temo que no sabría expresar esta idea en inglés de forma sencilla. La idea, como seguro que ya has entendido, es:

_*My* son passed mathematics. I'm so proud of him._


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión son posibles las dos interpretaciones: Complemento de régimen (C.R.) o complemento indirecto (C.I.)

Un señor se acercó a mí (C.R.)
Un señor se me (C.I.) acercó.

¿Es este análisis correcto?


----------



## trevorb

Dudu678 said:


> Me temo que no sabría expresar esta idea en inglés de forma sencilla. La idea, como seguro que ya has entendido, es:
> 
> _*My* son passed mathematics. I'm so proud of him._


 
Dudu678 - la verdad es que no lo había entendido bien. Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración. 

Trevor.


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión son posibles las dos interpretaciones: Complemento de régimen (C.R.) o complemento indirecto (C.I.)
> 
> Un señor se acercó a mí (C.R.)
> Un señor se me (C.I.) acercó.


 
Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto:
complemento de régimen = a mi
complemento indirecto    = me

Saludos


----------

